# S.O.S. antivirus



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2021)

Ciao a tutti 

Conoscete qualche antivirus efficace, possibilmente gratuito, da installare sul computer?

Mi è appena scaduto il northon. Molto probabilmente oggi stesso procederò con il rinnovo, credo che sia il migliore sulla piazza, però ha un difetto: è carissimo, e io per tempistiche e modalità di navigazione non è che abbia chissà quali necessità di proteggere il computer da chissà quali rischi   
Tuttavia è anche vero che dal computer eseguo operazioni normalissime ma sempre un pò "delicate", come i pagamenti in home banking, per cui vorrei evitare "disastri" , del tipo essere hackerata e perderci qual poco che ho su  , anche se per la gran parte dovrebbe (credo eh, sono ignorante in materia) dipendere dal sistema di sicurezza del sito della Banca (e però, se riescono ad accedere dal mio computer con le mie credenziali....). Comunque è solo un esempio.

Grazie


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Conoscete qualche antivirus efficace, possibilmente gratuito, da installare sul computer?
> 
> ...


Guarda il sito licenzesoftware.it, costano molto meno i rinnovi e o i nuovi. Io uso Kaspersky


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Guarda il sito licenzesoftware.it, costano molto meno i rinnovi e o i nuovi. Io uso Kaspersky


Grazie. Andro' a dare un occhio 
Fermo restando che arrivo sempre tardi in queste cose, non dovessi sceglierlo per quest'anno, sicuramente mi lascio un appunto per il prossimo. Daro' un occhio ai prezzi, comunque. Per quest'anno pagherei intorno ai 50 euro, ma l'anno prossimo il prezzo sarebbe più che raddoppiato, e francamente non ho ben capito (deformazione professionale  ) se accettando i 54 euro di quest'anno io possa recedere l'anno prossimo dal contratto. Per la precisione, il problema è (anche) quello.
Quanto sono poco chiari, sti contratti in internet.... . Parlano di rinnovo automatico, devo controllare anche tempi e condizioni di recesso. Anche se dubito che mi possano vincolare per un altro anno, ma non lo escludo. Sono delle rogne, un po' come i contratti telefonici, insomma


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Grazie. Andro' a dare un occhio
> Fermo restando che arrivo sempre tardi in queste cose, non dovessi sceglierlo per quest'anno, sicuramente mi lascio un appunto per il prossimo. Daro' un occhio ai prezzi, comunque. Per quest'anno pagherei intorno ai 50 euro, ma l'anno prossimo il prezzo sarebbe più che raddoppiato, e francamente non ho ben capito (deformazione professionale  ) se accettando i 54 euro di quest'anno io possa recedere l'anno prossimo dal contratto. Per la precisione, il problema è (anche) quello.
> Quanto sono poco chiari, sti contratti in internet.... . Parlano di rinnovo automatico, devo controllare anche tempi e condizioni di recesso. Anche se dubito che mi possano vincolare per un altro anno, ma non lo escludo. Sono delle rogne, un po' come i contratti telefonici, insomma


Su quel sito nessun vincolo, comercializzano e ci sono diverse soluzione


----------



## Vera (30 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Grazie. Andro' a dare un occhio
> Fermo restando che arrivo sempre tardi in queste cose, non dovessi sceglierlo per quest'anno, sicuramente mi lascio un appunto per il prossimo. Daro' un occhio ai prezzi, comunque. Per quest'anno pagherei intorno ai 50 euro, ma l'anno prossimo il prezzo sarebbe più che raddoppiato, e francamente non ho ben capito (deformazione professionale  ) se accettando i 54 euro di quest'anno io possa recedere l'anno prossimo dal contratto. Per la precisione, il problema è (anche) quello.
> Quanto sono poco chiari, sti contratti in internet.... . Parlano di rinnovo automatico, devo controllare anche tempi e condizioni di recesso. Anche se dubito che mi possano vincolare per un altro anno, ma non lo escludo. Sono delle rogne, un po' come i contratti telefonici, insomma


Io con Norton mi trovo benissimo.
Puoi togliere, nel tuo account,  l'opzione del rinnovo automatico così ogni anno decidi se farlo o meno, manualmente.


----------



## spleen (30 Maggio 2021)

Prova se vuoi -avast- di Avira.
Ha una versione "normale" gratuita ed una più avanzata a pagamento.
La gratuita dura un anno poi devi riscaricare.


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2021)

Grazie a tutti. Stasera do' un occhio e decido


----------



## Gennaro73 (30 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti. Stasera do' un occhio e decido


se impari ad usare linux, non ti serviranno piú antivirus. Potresti installarlo in dual boot... per es linux mint, per imparare col tempo ad usarlo.

Poi potresti installarne uno, ma per controllare files che escono dal tuo pc, non per la protezione in tempo reale.


----------



## Foglia (31 Maggio 2021)

Grazie a tutti 

Ho optato per il rinnovo del Norton, ma solo perché mi sono svegliata all'ultimo (tanto per cambiare), però ho visto opzioni interessanti sia sul sitodi @Ginevra65  , sia (e potrebbe essere un'alternativa) per quello consigliato da @spleen . Mi metto un appunto in tempo utile per l'anno prossimo . @Vera : visto che con il computer sono un disastro, non dovessi trovare l'opzione per escludere il rinnovo automatico, ti rompero' le scatole 
@Gennaro73  , per la tua opzione avrei bisogno di saperne di più  , in quanto si tratterebbe proprio di cambiare sistema operativo. Ne capisco molto poco, ma so ad esempio (correggimi se sbaglio) che anche con un Mac non c'è la necessità di installare antivirus e similari. Ma non ho le competenze che hai tu (hai parlato di "dual boot", andrò a googlarci per curiosità, ma per me è una parolaccia , tanto per dirti come sto messa a conoscenze informatiche!).

Gracias a tutti, comunque, l'anno prossimo mi muovero' per tempo


----------



## Gennaro73 (31 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti
> 
> Ho optato per il rinnovo del Norton, ma solo perché mi sono svegliata all'ultimo (tanto per cambiare), però ho visto opzioni interessanti sia sul sitodi @Ginevra65  , sia (e potrebbe essere un'alternativa) per quello consigliato da @spleen . Mi metto un appunto in tempo utile per l'anno prossimo . @Vera : visto che con il computer sono un disastro, non dovessi trovare l'opzione per escludere il rinnovo automatico, ti rompero' le scatole
> @Gennaro73  , per la tua opzione avrei bisogno di saperne di più  , in quanto si tratterebbe proprio di cambiare sistema operativo. Ne capisco molto poco, ma so ad esempio (correggimi se sbaglio) che anche con un Mac non c'è la necessità di installare antivirus e similari. Ma non ho le competenze che hai tu (hai parlato di "dual boot", andrò a googlarci per curiosità, ma per me è una parolaccia , tanto per dirti come sto messa a conoscenze informatiche!).
> ...


Si,  diciamo che con Linux e Mac sei al massimo un portatore sano di virus. 

A me non piace Mac, ma è soggettivo. Dual boot hai due sistemi operativi, linux ti propone questa scelta quando lo installi. Ho fatto così per anni, poi ho iniziato ad usare solo linux, ed ho un pc 4GB Ram Intel core i5 da 2,5ghz del 2013,  e va come una scheggia, cosa che non sarebbe con un windows attuale.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Conoscete qualche antivirus efficace, possibilmente gratuito, da installare sul computer?
> 
> ...


Quando ho letto il titolo, mi son detto....va che forse han trovato il vaccino giusto...


----------



## Foglia (1 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Quando ho letto il titolo, mi son detto....va che forse han trovato il vaccino giusto...


In effetti anche a me, quando @Gennaro73 ha parlato di "portatori sani di virus" si è aperto un altro mondo 

Ridiamoci un po' anche su


----------



## ologramma (1 Giugno 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Prova se vuoi -avast- di Avira.
> Ha una versione "normale" gratuita ed una più avanzata a pagamento.
> La gratuita dura un anno poi devi riscaricare.


io avira  messa ma non scade mai , non mi dire perchè sono un po' a digiuno


----------



## Vera (1 Giugno 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> io avira  messa ma non scade mai , non mi dire perchè sono un po' a digiuno


Scade ma si rinnova automaticamente


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2021)

Ma si scriva Avira o Evira?


----------



## spleen (1 Giugno 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> io avira  messa ma non scade mai , non mi dire perchè sono un po' a digiuno


Scade ma le ultime versioni mi sembra si rinnovino in automatico


----------



## feather (2 Giugno 2021)

Se hai un Windows recente è già incluso e non è neanche malaccio








						Sicurezza di Windows: Defender, Antivirus e molto altro | Microsoft
					

Proteggi i tuoi dati e i tuoi dispositivi con Sicurezza di Windows, che include antivirus e difese dal malware, prevenzione del rilevamento e altre funzionalità di sicurezza.




					www.microsoft.com
				




io cambierei anche i DNS del tuo provider con questi




__





						Quad9 | A public and free DNS service for a better security and privacy
					

A public and free DNS service for a better security and privacy




					www.quad9.net
				



non risolvono tutta una serie di siti malevoli

Alla fine se non installi software di dubbia provenienza è non clicchi tutto quello che ti mandano il Defender è più che sufficiente.
Comunque io mi son trovato bene con ESET Internet Security








						Sicurezza internet per ogni situazione
					

Una sicurezza internet a 360° con una tecnologia pluripremiata. Include: protezione della webcam, sicurezza delle operazioni bancarie e della rete di casa. Scaricate l'ultima versione di ESET INTERNET SECURITY!




					www.eset.com


----------



## Foglia (2 Giugno 2021)

Grazie mille @feather . Si, il mio windows è recente. Tuttavia mi avevano consigliato un'integrazione, a sto punto non so se per farmi buttar via un pò di soldi


----------



## Ulisse (2 Giugno 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Dual boot hai due sistemi operativi, linux ti propone questa scelta quando lo installi. Ho fatto così per anni, poi ho iniziato ad usare solo linux, ed ho un pc 4GB Ram Intel core i5 da 2,5ghz del 2013,  e va come una scheggia, cosa che non sarebbe con un windows attuale.


Con le vecchie distribuzioni Linux era marcato questo incremento prestazionale su HW vecchi.
Veramente davi una seconda vita a vecchi PC
Ora un poco meno...anche il pinguino sta ingrassando   
Questo, a mio parere, perchè sempre meno da smanettoni e sempre più user friendly

Anche il mio approccio su Windows negli anni è cambiato.
Ho avuto modo di confrontarmi con persone veramente esperte di questo sistema operativo 
Oddio...più che confrontarmi ho ascoltato....il loro livello era nettamente superiore al mio
Resta sicuramente un gran mangiatore di risorse.
Come un cuoco che prepara 10 piatti ma 7 se li magna lui per tenere la cucina aperta.
Però, se usato e gestito bene non è così schifoso come si può pensare.

Sull'antivirus, rimango sempre dell'opinione che il migliore fra tutti è l'utente stesso.
Evitare di cliccare, come se non ci fosse un domani, sui download di eseguibili e sui siti strani è gia un buon comportamento.
Se proprio si deve scaricare qualcosa e si hanno dei dubbi, si può fare un controllo con siti tipo virustotal (me ne esistono altri equivalenti) che fanno un check sui pattern/signature di virus noti.
Carichi il file (prima di eseguirlo) o metti l'URL del sito e parte uan veloce analisi.
Fare uno scanning sulle eventuali porte aperte (ci sono in rete diversi SW free che lo fanno) pure aiuta molto

Di principio non uso antivirus sui miei computer a casa.
Mai avuto problemi.
Anzi, il pericolo maggiore è il pargolo che clicca sui banner dei siti di giochi.


----------



## Gennaro73 (2 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Con le vecchie distribuzioni Linux era marcato questo incremento prestazionale su HW vecchi.
> Veramente davi una seconda vita a vecchi PC
> Ora un poco meno...anche il pinguino sta ingrassando
> Questo, a mio parere, perchè sempre meno da smanettoni e sempre più user friendly
> ...


Sicuramente

Su linux ci sono diverse configurazioni. Quella che corrisponde a ció che dici è Ubuntu, la piú popolare, ma non mi piace tanto. Preferisco linux mint, che si basa su ubuntu, ma fanno meno aggiornamenti (tutti quelli di sicurezza ci sono), e sono piú "lenti" ma piú stabili con gli update in generale.

Personalmente ci smanetto con i vari zram o zswap a seconda delle necessità. Ho installato tlp per la gestione energetica, e ottimizzato lo swap.

Uso anche un pulitore (come facevo per windows).

Mi va come un razzo, ma anche senza queste cose era abbastanza veloce.

Su pc nuovi non ti so dire... probabile come dici tu che facciano piú fatica perchè spesso le case costruttrici non rilasciano driver specifici per linux, quindi serve un attimo di tempo per ottimizzare il sistema operativo.

Una cosa bella è che ho potuto smanettare con un equalizzatore grafico fino a 23  bande (per la musica), ottenendo un risultato migliore di quello che  avevo con gli effettazzi windows come il surround, extra bass, ed un misero equalizzatore a 5 bande.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Giugno 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Sicuramente
> 
> Su linux ci sono diverse configurazioni. Quella che corrisponde a ció che dici è Ubuntu, la piú popolare, ma non mi piace tanto. Preferisco linux mint, che si basa su ubuntu, ma fanno meno aggiornamenti (tutti quelli di sicurezza ci sono), e sono piú "lenti" ma piú stabili con gli update in generale.
> 
> ...


Si si..Ubuntu

Zram è un toccasana specialmente se hai HW (RAM) limitata..cosa che capita facilmente se fai accanimento terapeutico con i vecchi pc.
..ma cmq, qua si sta andando troppo OT 

anche se si potrebbe interpretare il post come tradimento di Windows con l'amante Linux


----------



## Foglia (2 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Guarda il sito licenzesoftware.it, costano molto meno i rinnovi e o i nuovi. *Io uso Kaspersky*


Appena acquistato, ti saprò dire come mi trovo


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Appena acquistato, ti saprò dire come mi trovo


Costano poco vero?


----------



## Foglia (2 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Costano poco vero?


Yes!: me la sono sfangata con 13,90 euro


----------

